# Annoying health and safety



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone got a solution for this notice on the passenger sun visor? It just ruins the aesthetics inside, the notice is on both sides, dont mind when down.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tried and tried, it's printed!!
Strong solutions can remove it but I think you'll wear away also the black!

I'm lucky because I've never use them in my driver license!!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I wouldn't want to use solvents to remove! May have to put up with it but it looks terrible.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Covering rather than removing would probably be best.

Black cover would hardly be noticeable in everyday use. Certainly by the driver.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

If you really hate it that much, you might try ordering a replacement visor for a left-hand drive model - you'll probably need help from a continental dealer, but it must be possible. The wife's GTi has the exact same crap printed on it and is really noticeable even when the visors not down :evil:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Critter10 said:


> If you really hate it that much, you might try ordering a replacement visor for a left-hand drive model - you'll probably need help from a continental dealer, but it must be possible. The wife's GTi has the exact same crap printed on it and is really noticeable even when the visors not down :evil:


thanks, i may try that. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can't mount the other sun visor..it's the opposite!!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> You can't mount the other sun visor..it's the opposite!!


But if i got a left hand drive car's sun visor it would be fine.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok but then you'll have the mirror out where now you have the sticker!!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Ok but then you'll have the mirror out where now you have the sticker!!


only when down and in use. when its up it would be the same as my right hand side visor and blank. Or am i missing something. ManuTT you have a left drive car right? can you post a pic of it maybe?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Here! Trust me, you can't use the mirror then..


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Here! Trust me, you can't use the mirror then..


Perfect, so if i get a left hand drive car's sun visor its sorted the problem! next question.....how?!


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

Taken from a post on the BMW F30 forum they hate these stickers on there as well.. . :lol:

I used meths, soaked some kitchen roll with it, laid it on the sticker & wrapped some cling film around, left for 5 minutes and then the sticker just peeled off easily in one piece!

Don't use white spirits, it stinks!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

gixerste said:


> Taken from a post on the BMW F30 forum they hate these stickers on there as well.. . :lol:
> 
> I used meths, soaked some kitchen roll with it, laid it on the sticker & wrapped some cling film around, left for 5 minutes and then the sticker just peeled off easily in one piece!
> 
> Don't use white spirits, it stinks!


Thats the problem - its not a sticker its printed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If it printed it may come off even easier using meths, give it ago.
Hoggy.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If it printed it may come off even easier using meths, give it ago.
> Hoggy.


Can i have yours if it ruins it?! :lol:

Stoke Audi parts have offered to try and get a left hand drive car's visor if i can provide them with a left hand drive mk3 TT chassis number. Anyone?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If it printed it may come off even easier using meths, give it ago.
> ...


Hi, Mk1 for a MK3 never.. 

Give it ago, meths is unlikely to damage it, as I said in another topic, too many lookers & not enough do'ers. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Treil (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a thought. Gotta be better then chemicals. There is probably somebody close by that can do the same work for you.
http://www.stuckonminis.com/MINI-Cut-Vi ... s/1912.htm


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If it printed it may come off even easier using meths, give it ago.
> ...


Under use of meths...methamphetamine?! Ahaha


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

LHD visor seems best option


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> gixerste said:
> 
> 
> > Taken from a post on the BMW F30 forum they hate these stickers on there as well.. . :lol:
> ...


A sticker is just a print on an adhesive backing both can be removed to a certain degree depending what they have been stuck/printed on. If its plastic with the right solvent and technique print /stickers can be removed completely


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

This irritates me too (and I am LHD). It is actually googlable. This is the post I find most convincing: http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showpost ... stcount=21
I wouldn't use acetone as a youtube video advises as this could extract some of the colour and leave a paler patch.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

You'd be mad to take a strong solvent to anything coloured.

Live with it, all cars have this now


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

anybody removed the label succesfully in an alchool bath or other methods?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Removed mine from the car perfectly successfully by buying a lhd drivers visor on ebay.de. You want a sonnenblende.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would need a driver one but from RHD car&#8230; but don't know the p/n and color also unclear&#8230;.


----------

